# mosquito netting?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have moved my pet pigeons and doves from our living room onto an enclosed porch - mainly because of allergies in the family. At the moment, my birds spend their days caged and I let them have flight time when I get home from work. But I would like to create some large enclosures for them so that they can have more space to move around in when I am not home.

The porch offers excellent protection from predators so I'm all set there. But I need to create a barrier between the pigeons and the doves because they don't always get along. I'm wondering if mosquito netting or fiberglass screening attached to a frame would be strong enough to keep the 2 species separated. (They are all gentle birds but once in awhile they get on each others' nerves and I am afraid for the doves because they're small...)

Please let me know your opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A Moonswirl,

You can divide your porch with just a light frame with fiberglass screen stapled to it. I've been using that for a couple of years in my loft and it works well. I made two frames out of 1"x2" 's, stapled the window screen to it, then set them in tracks, top and bottom, made out of moulding. One slides inside the other(think of a sliding glass door) so I can open and close the separate areas. It is easy to clean and if the birds fly over and cling to them, which they almost never do, it is safe for them.

I love your porch loft. It is a great place for your birds.

Margarret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Margarret said:


> A Moonswirl,
> 
> You can divide your porch with just a light frame with fiberglass screen stapled to it. I've been using that for a couple of years in my loft and it works well. I made two frames out of 1"x2" 's, stapled the window screen to it, then set them in tracks, top and bottom, made out of moulding. One slides inside the other(think of a sliding glass door) so I can open and close the separate areas. It is easy to clean and if the birds fly over and cling to them, which they almost never do, it is safe for them.
> 
> ...


Margarret,
Thanks for sharing your ideas and experience. Good to know that the screening will work and is safe. Now I have some measuring to do, and a trip to the hardware store


----------

